# saugeyes givin me fits



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I have be fishing for walleye for few years now and have been able to pattern them on most any lake. Now the closest lake to me has saugeyes in it. From what I have hear you can't fish for them like walleye. They are more like bass. Well I have yet to catch one. Do they like walleye baits? Is trolling a good way to pick them up? Also the spillway of this lake has nothing keeping the fish in the lake. I was told that saugeye will just go with the water and right over the spillway. is that true as well?

good fishing to ya 
Brad


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeye are a totally different creature.
The biggest mistake that new Saugeye anglers make is fishing above the fish.
Yeah they will hit walleye baits,but Saugeye rarely suspend.
Keep your presentation within 6 inches of bottom.
The thermocline is well established right now in the inland lakes.
Stay away from deeper waters,as the oxygen level is just not there to hold good numbers of fish.
I would work out to about 16 ft max.
Think hard bottom,or some kind of structure.
Jigs and tails are always a good choice,but if I am searching for fish,I prefer a crawler harness with a bottom bouncer to cover water.
Lakes that are known for good spillway fishing do indeed lose a few fish,but there are still plenty to be had in the lakes.
A few lakes that come to mind that retain a large portion of their Saugeyes are Piedmont,Tappan and Clendening.


----------

